# Buying legitamite PS3 games in Bangkok



## jamolfc23 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm struggling to get my hands on FIFA 12 for the PS3, could someone/anybody recommend where I can buy this from a authorized dealer? I have been to MBK but just do not trust the market stalls and their products.

Any help would be grateful 

Thanks


----------



## Sharks (Oct 5, 2011)

*PS3 games*

I have bought many games from the "Nintendo" shop at MBK over the past few years. Never had any probs with any of them.......


----------

